# Sanded Tile Grout



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone used sanded tile grout outdoors? Is it weatherproof? Waterproof? I'm thinking of using it over a styrofoam substrate.
SandyR


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I work for a company who sells this. There are various compounds available. You can get cheap stuff that is very porous and you can go up with more moisture resistant stuff. In general it's really not recommended without sealing it with something. The more expensive stuff will do better. It won't be off the shelf in the big box stores. 

I'd try the cheap stuff and paint/stain it and then a final coat of a waterproofing sealer. 

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you see my article in this month's _Garden Railways Magazine_? There is an article on using hydraulic cement to do just what you want.

One gent in our club uses the sanded grout, but I don't know his long term effects. Plus, I think he brings the structures in, at least during the winter (in Southern California). The hydraulic cement is strong and waterproof. It also has a much finer finish than sanded grout. I do not recommend it for use on wood or as a mortar between "wooded stones" though is it can flake out with the shrinkage of the wood.


----------

